# Central mountains Manti elk tag



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs (Jun 16, 2011)

So I am new to this whole forum deal, but i thought it was worth a shot. I finally drew my manti archery elk tag. I am very familiar with 12 mile/willow creek/salina creek as well as the dry creek/c canyon part of fairview canyon. so i will probably be hunting near these areas, just wondering if anyone had any advice/help? This is my dream hunt and I just want to make the most of it. I am using all outlets, so any help is appreciated. Scouting areas, maps, advice you name it. I had a few big bulls located at the end of last year, but we all know how that goes. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you located? Up 12 mile on the back side in the Muddy there were some decent bulls last year.


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

The area between baseball flats and Scunpah sp? is good. Thats a big chunk of roadless. You can glass from the cliffs then make a plan.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

deerlove said:


> The area between baseball flats and Scunpah sp? is good. Thats a big chunk of roadless. You can glass from the cliffs then make a plan.


+1


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

willow creek


----------



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs (Jun 16, 2011)

Any particular area in willow creek? The area off baseball flats is a great idea. I hadn't thought of that one yet. I've hunted the cliffs there on the west side plenty but nowhere else out there. Any thoughts on where?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

i'd tell you right where to go any other year, but ive got some one with a tag that im going to be hunting with that same time of year... lets just say ALL the elk arent at the very top of the mountain... lots of bulls live in the cedars, where people dont normally go.


----------



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs (Jun 16, 2011)

Ten four. I fully agree with that. Especially down in that country. Thanks for the input.


----------

